
Only 565 people have ever been to space. Virgin Galactic plans to send 3000 more - 123six
https://www.kevinrooke.com/post/virgin-galactic-and-the-potential-of-space-tourism
======
ncmncm
"Been to space" and "been in orbit" are very, very different things. To my
knowledge, Virgin only has plans for the first.

~~~
123six
Correct, and being in orbit is not a requirement to be considered an
astronaut. The threshold for being "in space" is 80km of altitude, a height
that all Virgin Galactic customer flights will pass.

~~~
ncmncm
It is only considered astronautics among those who haven't orbited.

On Virgin you get a glimpse of curved horizon, and stars in daytime, at the
expense of about the filthiest kind of rocket ever used. Really, the fuel is
basically burning tires.

